# Skinny fat clean bulk newbie



## rat_boy (Dec 4, 2008)

Been clean bulking for past 2 months i dont have much lbm i feel im starting gain some weight. I go to the gym 4x a week and eat 300 over.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Are the last pics most recent?


----------



## rat_boy (Dec 4, 2008)

Yes


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

I think you need to cut some fat mate, where your at its impossible to judge any muscle that is gained.


----------



## rat_boy (Dec 4, 2008)

Sorry all pics same no before pics


----------



## rat_boy (Dec 4, 2008)

So cut?


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2015)

100% cut


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Diet hard


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

You got handles like me bra.


----------



## rat_boy (Dec 4, 2008)

Cut down to 15% or sumit?


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

rat_boy said:


> Cut down to 15% or sumit?


Yeah atleast


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Cut down, then lean bulk


----------



## rat_boy (Dec 4, 2008)

Took your advice guys and dieted hard for the past couple of months i can't seem to drop the love handles I dunno if it's off being massively overweight in my past and its loose skin? Should. I lean bulk or try cut more?


----------



## rat_boy (Dec 4, 2008)

Anyone?


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Lower back, love handles, abs - last places fat usually leaves.

Upto you what you wanna do though breh.


----------



## rat_boy (Dec 4, 2008)

TommyBananas said:


> Lower back, love handles, abs - last places fat usually leaves.
> 
> Upto you what you wanna do though breh.


Wht you would say bf is atm? Unsure if it's loose skin tbh


----------



## TIDALWAVE (Aug 30, 2015)

Stop spinning your wheels and bulk for 9 months at least.


----------



## rat_boy (Dec 4, 2008)

Anyone else? Bulk or cut more?


----------



## Bomed (Oct 24, 2015)

rat_boy said:


> Anyone else? Bulk or cut more?


I'd cut more personally.

Get to 10% then lean bulk, you'll look better and won't have to cut as much down the line.

Then do some mini cuts if n when needed to keep fat in check.

If you're struggling with losing last bit cut carbs further and increase cardio, be patient, aim to lose 1-2 pound per week, keep protein high and train hard to retain muscle.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

There is no right or wrong here. If you're fed up with cutting I'd be tempted to bulk for a while, but it doesn't have to be for ages. Maybe bulk till after Christmas, and then go back to cutting in January? You only need a fairly small calorie excess to grow though, don't start eating loads and undo all your hard work by gaining lots of fat again.


----------



## Irondan (Nov 23, 2014)

You have done some good work with the weight loss, there is a huge difference in the pictures.

As Ultrasonic says, a bit of bulking might be worth ago just to keep things interesting, also as you have been dieting your body should be ready to suck up some nutrients and build some quick muscle.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

personally i wouldnt cut, i would eat at maintainence and train hard, adjust and increase your calories as and when required in order to progress.


----------



## rat_boy (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks for the feed back guys I think I'm gonna lower the carbs a little increase the cardio a tad for maybe another 4 weeks then do a lean bulk and reevaluate monthly


----------

